
Multi-Value All the Things - kristianp
https://bytecodealliance.org/articles/multi-value-all-the-wasm
======
peter998
This is duplicated:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21596965](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21596965)

